# the world's happiest cities



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

OK, I pinched this from another forum, but I thought it was interesting, if nothing else to see two Spanish cities, and not one UK city. We did the right thing guys!!
In Pictures: The World's Happiest Cities - 1. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil - Forbes.com


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OK, I pinched this from another forum, but I thought it was interesting, if nothing else to see two Spanish cities, and not one UK city. We did the right thing guys!!
> In Pictures: The World's Happiest Cities - 1. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil - Forbes.com


Rio is certainly one of the most beautiful places I have been. It is naturally beatiful and people are helpful and warm! We will see if it will make it to the 2016 Olympics.

Cheers


----------



## Plym (Jul 14, 2009)

Yay... I'm in the 3rd happiest city!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Plym said:


> Yay... I'm in the 3rd happiest city!!!


Lucky you. Enjoy it!


----------



## richie rich (Aug 12, 2009)

well well well,...an two Aussie cities made itin there as well,.....born in Melbourne, living in denmark and moving to Madrid,......makes me feel kind of lucky ))))


----------

